# Posting without registering?



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 17, 2005)

Since when can you post to the boards without registering?  I noticed this thread (which I find a little fishy)  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2173865  and was confused that the poster is listed as a "Guest."  I tried replying using another browser when not logged in and was successful, I just had to list a username (that's my post with username "Testing").


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 17, 2005)

I believe only the Meta forum is setup this way, the other ones give you a message saying you need to be a registered user to post.  Meta is most likely left open as it is the place to discuss troubles or issues with the boards themselves.  If there are login issues or a person is having trouble getting registered there needs to be some facility to allow them to notify the board admins and Meta would be the most appropriate place for that.  So it is left open to allow such requests.


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 17, 2005)

That's correct. Guest can, for now, post in the meta forum. Now if the spammers figure that out and start blasting this forum I'll turn that off.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 18, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> That's correct. Guest can, for now, post in the meta forum. Now if the spammers figure that out and start blasting this forum I'll turn that off.




SHHHHH!!!! Now you let the cat out of the bag!!!


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 18, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> That's correct. Guest can, for now, post in the meta forum. Now if the spammers figure that out and start blasting this forum I'll turn that off.




And what, spam the all of, what 30 people that read META?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 18, 2005)

That's still 30 people that don't want to be spammed.


----------



## Henry (Apr 18, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> And what, spam the all of, what 30 people that read META?




_*makes a 'smack with rolled-up newspaper' pantomime at die_kluge*_

I for one don't want to pick the "help" requests out of 450 "breast enhancement" threads.


----------



## DaveMage (Apr 18, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I for one don't want to pick the "help" requests out of 450 "breast enhancement" threads.




Um...would there be pictures?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Um...would there be pictures?




Wow...  Either great minds think alike or perverted minds think alike cause that was going to be my post.


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 18, 2005)

My bet is on pervs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> My bet is on pervs.




Well, I'm blaming the Navy then...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow...  Either great minds think alike or perverted minds think alike cause that was going to be my post.



Well, the two aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, the two aren't mutually exclusive.



 Certainly not.  I'm sure most of the great minds on ENWorld are....idiosyncratic...in some way


----------

